# Levels? Best one's out there.



## meets1

New to the site and hello. After numerous jobs, employee's, and abuse, we're in need of new levels. 4fter's and up. I have stanley levels, fat max levels, but were in need of new and for the investment of levels and accurate measurements, what do you guys recommend? If there one level above all else or are they all the same? 

I mainly do new construction. We try to do all our own work from flat cement work to finishing all the trim. Were also starting to do our own tiling work for floors, kitchen areas, and baths.

I do not do poured walls, brick and mortar work, electrical or plumbing.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

So........Being an Industry Professional, what Brand,Size and Composition Level do you use?


----------



## Chris Johnson

I'd like to say Johnson levels to keep it in the family, but I am a Stabila kind of guy


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Chris Johnson said:


> I'd like to say Johnson levels to keep it in the family, but I am a Stabila kind of guy


Darn it Chris.........I was trying to Weed this Guy out and find his Credentials.


----------



## Deadhead Derek

uh, Empire... they are wicked good


----------



## loneframer

Stabila are by far the best levels I have ever used. I have a 10" torpedo, 2 two footers, a 6'er and 2 8'ers. You can stack them all up and they all read the same. Well worth the money.:thumbsup:


----------



## willworkforbeer

I have this aluminum one with sharp corners, its drawn blood once falling on my head, dont get one of those.


----------



## Splinter

I had all Stabila until my 6 footer walked off a jobsite a month ago... It was replaced by a 6' Johnson from Home Cheapo for the time being. I went through their entire inventory and found one that was decent. 

Malco- play nice... he's not a homeowner... :tt2:


----------



## SLSTech

I prefer my blue ones, but those yellow ones look like they might be just as good, if not better


----------



## MALCO.New.York

SLSTech said:


> I prefer my* blue ones, but those yellow ones* look like they might be just as good, if not better



Levels or Valiums?


----------



## loneframer

SLSTech said:


> I prefer my blue ones, but those yellow ones look like they might be just as good, if not better


 If you mean the blue Empires, they don't come close to the Stabilas. I bought a 6 and a 4, I don't use either of them, I went back to Stabila.:thumbsup:


----------



## knucklehead

stabila or craftsman


----------



## Kent Whitten

Stabila


----------



## SLSTech

MALCO.New.York said:


> Levels or Valiums?


:laughing: Level's - Pills its a tossup between the red & the blue ones




loneframer said:


> If you mean the blue Empires, they don't come close to the Stabilas. I bought a 6 and a 4, I don't use either of them, I went back to Stabila.:thumbsup:


Cool, when I go to replace my 4' & 2's footers - Ill go with Stabilla :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## MALCO.New.York

These are rather Cool!!!









http://www.1stchoicecufflinks.com/ecommerce/ProdImages/90207.gif


----------



## mickeyco

Wal Mart sells a nice level.









.


----------



## BKFranks

Stabila for sure and then Johnson.


----------



## stacker

crick for brick:thumbup:


----------



## greg24k

I been using Stanley levels, thinking about ordering Stabila extendable level for decks and when I do basements, they extend up to 12'


----------



## willworkforbeer

greg24k said:


> I been using Stanley levels, thinking about ordering Stabila extendable level for decks and when I do basements, they extend up to 12'


Back some time ago a bunch of us bought 8' stabilas as we were doing 8' interior doors that had to be perfect (within thousands, no ****). That did the trick but on comparing levels they werent all the same, in reality a perfectly straight 1x4 and a garden variety 4' accomplished the same thing. You ask me their (stabila) quality control is a little lax.


----------



## mickeyco

stacker said:


> crick for brick:thumbup:


I used to work for a mason, he used a small torpedo level on a piece of angle iron, seemed to work



.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

mickeyco said:


> I used to work for a mason, he used a small torpedo level on a piece of angle iron, seemed to work
> 
> 
> 
> .


Italian! or Croatian!


----------



## mickeyco

MALCO.New.York said:


> Italian! or Croatian!




Irish immigrant, legal one.





.


----------



## Hardly Working

Save your money and pick up a 6 pack set of Stabila's.


----------



## strathd

MALCO.New.York said:


> Italian! or Croatian!


 Probably a venutian


----------



## strathd

Ok, level dude's. How many of you guys know how to check a level for accuracy ? Hmmmm ? I do this simple test at the store. You'd be surprised how many levels are wrong right off the shelf........... Well ?


----------



## loneframer

strathd said:


> Ok, level dude's. How many of you guys know how to check a level for accuracy ? Hmmmm ? I do this simple test at the store. You'd be surprised how many levels are wrong right off the shelf........... Well ?


 Find something that the bubble reads good on, then check every bubble in every position possible. If they don't read the same, it's no bueno.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Johnson

I calibrate my electronic one then check all my others off that


----------



## rbsremodeling

I don't use a level. I eyeball everything. 

hmmm, uuhh, down, down, up a C-hair, yep looks good nail it:thumbsup:


----------



## TRC

strathd said:


> Ok, level dude's. How many of you guys know how to check a level for accuracy ? Hmmmm ? I do this simple test at the store. You'd be surprised how many levels are wrong right off the shelf........... Well ?


Make sure it reads exactly the same on both sides.


----------



## strathd

loneframer said:


> Find something that the bubble reads good on, then check every bubble in every position possible. If they don't read the same, it's no bueno.:thumbsup:


 Yup. I usually draw a line when its reading plumb. Spin it around and go from there. Man you should have held up loneframer might have got some good ones. I use PCI levolution levels. They have an allen fitting where you can adjust the vials. Made in Germany, recently went out of bussiness though. Cant remember the term but there is a measurement for level sensitivity just like candlepower for headlights. There are $400. 4 ft. levels out there. And they are very accurate. It's all about the liquid and the lines, calibration ect.


----------



## loneframer

strathd said:


> Yup. I usually draw a line when its reading plumb. Spin it around and go from there. Man you should have held up loneframer might have got some good ones. I use PCI levolution levels. They have an allen fitting where you can adjust the vials. Made in Germany, recently went out of bussiness though. Cant remember the term but there is a measurement for level sensitivity just like candlepower for headlights. There are $400. 4 ft. levels out there. And they are very accurate. It's all about the liquid and the lines, calibration ect.


 I like the contractors that walk in with a 4' composite level and start checking corners that I went plate to plate with an 8' Stabila on.:no:$160 is about my limit for a framing level, Stabila gets top marks from me. I'm sure that $400 4'er is sweet, but thats definitely a cabinet level.:thumbup:


----------



## strathd

loneframer said:


> I like the contractors that walk in with a 4' composite level and start checking corners that I went plate to plate with an 8' Stabila on.:no:$160 is about my limit for a framing level, Stabila gets top marks from me. I'm sure that $400 4'er is sweet, but thats definitely a cabinet level.:thumbup:


 I hear ya. I dont have one either. Just thought I'd post saying there's a lot more out there than what's on the shelves.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustaFramer

Ahh hell just buy a plumb bob and reel set up. It will be more accurate than even the most expensive level mentioned. lol


----------



## Tom Struble

i like the Irwin's they don't have that annoying dip in the middle when your drawing a line plus there adjustable


----------



## RobertCDF

For big go with a plumb-it I have a 17' version.


----------



## jarvis design

I have a Stabila torpedo, 24", 32", 48", and a 5'-8' expandable

Worth every penny!!


----------



## Sooner Pesek

I haven't used every brand out there, but, I prefer the stabila's over all that I have used.

16" , 24" , 32" , 36" , 48" & 78" are in my arsenal.
Want to purchase a 59" & 96" when funds are better:thumbup:


Roger


----------



## Deadhead Derek

I was being sarcastic about the empire levels. I rock the Stabilas across the board. I was going to give Malco some palpitations and say that I am a Mason, but the NWO, treasure hiding kind, not the type Mickeyco mentioned.. but my heart wasn't in it tonight.....










But I am...


----------



## meets1

Thanks. Been looking at the stabilas. I am leaning towards the extendable one and a few 4 and 6fters for the rest of the trucks. Credentials question was asked - well I am sure I don't rate with some of you guys but maybe above others. I am just looking for a forum to discuss and learn and add my 2 cents in!


----------



## RizzoMaryland

For those of you who have these expensive levels, how do you store them in your truck?

Mine tend to just lay flat on the floor. My vehicles always remain clean and organized so the levels dont take much of a beating but I am interested in an unique or creative storage methods.


----------



## Mellison

RizzoMaryland said:


> For those of you who have these expensive levels, how do you store them in your truck?
> 
> Mine tend to just lay flat on the floor. My vehicles always remain clean and organized so the levels dont take much of a beating but I am interested in an unique or creative storage methods.


 
Try a shot gun rack.
In tht suberbs I used to see it quite often.
Probably not a great idea in NYC though.


----------



## SLSTech

RizzoMaryland said:


> For those of you who have these expensive levels, how do you store them in your truck?
> 
> Mine tend to just lay flat on the floor. My vehicles always remain clean and organized so the levels dont take much of a beating but I am interested in an unique or creative storage methods.


Some levels come with a protective tube - that is the only way I would store it in the truck bed or on the floor boards.

Mellison is right about the gun rack, I have seen that used in AZ & AL

I have a quad cab & my 4' along with a handsaw sits nicely against the window & headrest (no vibration whatsoever) 2' stays in a tool bag - larger levels are stored in my office & pulled out when they are going to be needed

For trailers - hanging on a wall or a specialized area that they slid into, trucks with racks, I have seen them strapped to the rack & in a PVC pipe with foam as a stopper (just like plumbers, electricians, etc.. due with long materials)


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

RizzoMaryland said:


> For those of you who have these expensive levels, how do you store them in your truck?
> 
> Mine tend to just lay flat on the floor. My vehicles always remain clean and organized so the levels dont take much of a beating but I am interested in an unique or creative storage methods.


 
Buy the padded case that Stabila makes. It holds 6 levels and is easy to carry. Cost about 40 bucks.


----------



## loneframer

RizzoMaryland said:


> For those of you who have these expensive levels, how do you store them in your truck?
> 
> Mine tend to just lay flat on the floor. My vehicles always remain clean and organized so the levels dont take much of a beating but I am interested in an unique or creative storage methods.


 I've seen guys make cases out of PVC pipe and 2 cleanout plugs, 3" works for most. One guy made a felt sock to cover the level first.:thumbsup:


----------



## RizzoMaryland

All good ideas. Im thinking of the PVC pipe idea hanging from the ceiling in the van. However, I can see a 2' or 3' level getting "lost" in a 6' PVC pipe after hitting the brakes too hard. This would certainly free up space on the floor of the van.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Get the padded case, no hold it, get the padded case.

You can strap that to the ceiling in the van.


----------



## loneframer

RizzoMaryland said:


> All good ideas. Im thinking of the PVC pipe idea hanging from the ceiling in the van. However, I can see a 2' or 3' level getting "lost" in a 6' PVC pipe after hitting the brakes too hard. This would certainly free up space on the floor of the van.


 Gotta go with one for each level, all sized to fit with very little wiggle room. If you do loose one in a longer tube, pull the other cleanout plug to gain access.:thumbsup:


----------



## bdoles

I'll say Stabila and some Johnson levels for me. I did just buy a Starrett incline level on eBay for $50.


----------



## Sooner Pesek

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Buy the padded case that Stabila makes. It holds 6 levels and is easy to carry. Cost about 40 bucks.





WarnerConstInc. said:


> Get the padded case, no hold it, get the padded case.
> 
> You can strap that to the ceiling in the van.


 
Has anyone mentioned that Stabila makes a padded caes for their levels?:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Well, I wouldn't want to put a Stabila inside a PVC pipe and let it bang around and slide around.


----------



## notillegal

*True Blue*

I use the Empire Blue levels. Had a 2, 4, and 6 all went south after 2 yrs heavy use and van abuse. Walked into HD and told the service desk they were junk, the guy says go pick out 3 new ones. Went thru the whole rack to find 3 good ones, but no questions asked.


----------



## Warren

notillegal said:


> I use the Empire Blue levels. Had a 2, 4, and 6 all went south after 2 yrs heavy use and van abuse. Walked into HD and told the service desk they were junk, the guy says go pick out 3 new ones. Went thru the whole rack to find 3 good ones, but no questions asked.


WRONG!! Questions will be asked every two years. Also you said you went through the whole rack to find good ones. What does that tell you? Shape up man! Get the Stabila and spend time worrying aabout important stuff.


----------



## easymoney

I think it All depends on the job.

For steel stud framing nothing beats a 6' Empire magnetic level (Black)
For setting Kitchen cabinets I keep and old Craftsman Boxed level. (it was supposed to be a life time trade deal but they discontinued it a few years ago) 
To frame walls over 12 feet high I use my Spectra Laser dot level.
To set clerestory openings or a T-bar ceiling my Spectra self leveling laser line.
to set Door jambs, a Plumb bob.
and for pictures on the wall, my iphone has a bitchin' app!
And to level myself out ... one of those little yellow pills :turned:


----------



## Martin Co

Hands down, the winner for me is Stabila. I do own fat max for simple things.


----------



## SLSTech

Martin Co said:


> Hands down, the winner for me is Stabila. *I do own fat max for simple things*.


Straight Edge? :whistling


----------



## TempestV

RizzoMaryland said:


> All good ideas. Im thinking of the PVC pipe idea hanging from the ceiling in the van. However, I can see a 2' or 3' level getting "lost" in a 6' PVC pipe after hitting the brakes too hard. This would certainly free up space on the floor of the van.


My dad uses a van, and for his 6' stabila, he has two hooks at the very top of the wall that are spaced correctly so that they go through the handles on the level. That works pretty good.


----------



## TempestV

Mellison said:


> Try a shot gun rack.
> In tht suberbs I used to see it quite often.
> Probably not a great idea in NYC though.


That's where my 4'er is at
Perfect spot for it- protected, out of the way, and the hooks line up perfectly with the handles, so it doesn't slide around. Besides, the rack is empty, seeing as I don't like to advertise that there is a gun in the truck.

Now if only Stablia made a waterproof case for the plate level...


----------



## maninthesea

Over here we also have the "philipino" level. A length of clear tube with water in it. Most accureate level i have ever seen as the bubble can be 20' long.


----------



## TempestV

I've used a water level many times. they can be incredibly useful in the right circumstances.


----------

